# Wall hanging - Command strips and paint(?)



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Maybe this thread could be moved to "Painting." I bet the painters would know.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I've actually had really good luck with Command Strips and have never taken alcohol to the walls - just made sure they were clean and free of dirt. I think they do have time limitations. I have a hook on the back of a typical 6-panel closet door when I hang work jeans and shirt and it did let go, but after about 6 year. Our daughter hung one of the those wooden calendar frame and it fell off last week (dad's job to repair) after about a year, although it was on a very smooth cabinet grade wooden bulkhead wall.

Whether you can make holes is between you and the landlord. If you can, I would use actual hangers/anchors.  There are all sorts, from standard angled picture hangers to hollow wall anchors. For anchors, I prefer the self-drilling type.

It's not that hard - besides, it's how you learn. The only part I'm not allowed to do is decide where the thing to be hung goes.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I like these for making least damages on the wall. Esp 2 or 3 hole hooks with very thin nails. Above photo is from amazon and says 130pcs and i don't know what 130 means but looks like a real good value compared to brands at homedepot and such. Maybe good for a life time. I also like command hooks but shouldn't have washed with water. Would take too long for paint and plaster (or paper and gypsum) to dry. Even alcohol, it has some water so at least couple of hours.


Command hooks, on sunny side exterior wall with fairly old paint, may not work. Mine took the paint off.


----------

